# Mods jumping the gun



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

I posted a fun thread, that i hoped other people would join in.
But instead i get accused of spam. 

What i posted was for people to post fun things other people may want to see. It was not spam.


Moderators, i ask, it was not spam. it was intended for fun for others. i do not deserve this infarction. or watever.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh my fucking god.

What the hell is wrong with you.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Oh my fucking god.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you.



Excuse me?


----------



## Asswings (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> Excuse me?


 
Do you have no common sense whatsoever or what? Do you really not see why this is retarded?


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Im just saying, it wasnt intended as spammature.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

Is there anything you don't complain about?

Nobody cares how many times you leave and come back. We don't care about your drama or your feelings or who you've pissed off now.

Stop. Posting. Stop. Breathing.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Do you have no common sense whatsoever or what? Do you really not see why this is retarded?






No i dont. i dont see why a post intended for fun for everyone was called spam. as it wasnt.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Is there anything you don't complain about?
> 
> Nobody cares how many times you leave and come back. We don't care about your drama or your feelings or who you've pissed off now.
> 
> Stop. Posting. Stop. Breathing.



k thats a litttle harsh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont worry folks I did the right thing and reported for this to be locked and or Deleted.
also it was spam


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Dont worry folks I did the right thing and reported for this to be locked and or Deleted.
> also it was spam


 

.... reported... Ugh.. this site is SO badly run!


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

I give up. close the thread, i dont give a fuck anymores.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

With gems like "no ur dumb, sex is gross." and "Post ur stupid and funny crap here", I think you should be shot. For all our sakes. Do you spend most of your life thinking about breathing and blinking? Is this because your brain is not big enough to have space for those auto-functions?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I give up. close the thread, i dont give a fuck anymores.


 
Oh, thank fuck.

How long will this one last then?


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> With gems like "no ur dumb, sex is gross." and "Post ur stupid and funny crap here", I think you should be shot. For all our sakes. Do you spend most of your life thinking about breathing and blinking? Is this because your brain is not big enough to have space for those auto-functions?



this post after the other one, was intended to state the original post i did was not spam. i didnt ask for shit like this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> .... reported... Ugh.. this site is SO badly run!


 no its just that you are an idiot for making a spam thread, next time do something like this in R&R not in Site discussion


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

*Close this thread please, its dealt with, Love spike*

s


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> i didnt ask for shit like this.


 
Yes you did.

You posted utter tripe.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no its just that you are an idiot for making a spam thread, next time do something like this in R&R not in Site discussion





Acknowleged.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> With gems like "no ur dumb, sex is gross." and "Post ur stupid and funny crap here", I think you should be shot. For all our sakes. Do you spend most of your life thinking about breathing and blinking? Is this because your brain is not big enough to have space for those auto-functions?


 
I don't think just pushing the THIS button is sufficient enough so I'm quoting it.

THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait. Holy shit. You're 24?

You are aware you should have grown out of the retarded teenager stage about 11 years ago, right?


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> You posted utter tripe.




End of discussion. where are the damn ops to close this thread now?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> End of discussion. where are the damn ops to close this thread now?


 
The mods are sadists. They masturbate to shit like this. Your tears do nothing but provide lubrication.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wait. Holy shit. You're 24?
> 
> You are aware you should have grown out of the retarded teenager stage about 11 years ago, right?


 
You should see the stuff that she does on the mainsite...ugh.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> End of discussion. where are the damn ops to close this thread now?


 *checks watch* I'm sorry, you are in a DEAD ZONE, meaning hardly any mods are on as currently only ONE is on. Its up to them to care enough to lock/Delete this thread. Til then you will get ripped on by the forum users


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Liar said:


> You should see the stuff that she does on the mainsite...ugh.



I dont do jack shit on the mainsite anymore.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

If i could close this thread myself i would.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I dont do jack shit on the mainsite anymore.


 
Yeah, nothing except the occasional tracing and stalking (at least you're subtle about it now).


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> k thats a litttle harsh.


 
Ooh, missed this one.

No, it is not harsh. Your forum posting career is nothing of note. The only reason people know about you, is because you keep "returning" for one reason or another, all down to some bullshit drama that no-one gives a fuck about, yet you seem to think is so important, it warrants another complaint or thread about it. That is all you have ever done. Make crap threads and whine. You type like you are barely out of primary school, despite being over twice the maximum age limit for them. And then when someone points out how mind-bogglingly retarded your posts are, you claim FA is terrible.

No, you are terrible. Stop posting. Go away.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Liar said:


> Yeah, nothing except the occasional tracing and stalking (at least you're subtle about it now).




I dont trace, i reference, and i dont do that anymore, this is my final post, MODS PLS CLOSE THIS POST NOW I REGRET STARTING IT!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I dont trace, i reference, and i dont do that anymore, this is my final post, MODS PLS CLOSE THIS POST NOW I REGRET STARTING IT!


 
MODS, PLS GO BACK IN TIME AND MURDER HER PARENTS NOW THEY REGRET MAKING HER


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I dont trace, i reference, and i dont do that anymore, this is my final post, MODS PLS CLOSE THIS POST NOW I REGRET STARTING IT!


 oh no you gonna TAKE IT :V


----------



## Asswings (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I dont trace, i reference, and i dont do that anymore, this is my final post, MODS PLS CLOSE THIS POST NOW I REGRET STARTING IT!



I'm more inclined to believe the Liar on this one. So what are you gonna do now, go make a thread complaining about us in this one?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I'm more inclined to believe the Liar on this one. So what are you gonna do now, go make a thread complaining about us in this one?


 
She'll flounce off, make a "I h8 everyone h8rs" journal, go away for 3 fays then return and make posts about how she is over the drama now and everyone should be very happy she is back.

Then we flame her some more until the hiatus sticks.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I'm more inclined to believe the Liar on this one. So what are you gonna do now, go make a thread complaining about us in this one?



NO. i wont be posting anything anymore, Discussion ended. and hopefully they will close this damn thread. i posted it as a form of opinion, but that failed. so yeah. Bye.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> NO. i wont be posting anything anymore, Discussion ended. and hopefully they will close this damn thread. i posted it as a form of opinion, but that failed. so yeah. Bye.


 
Two last posts? Gosh, we are lucky today.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 29, 2010)

TROLOLOLOLO POSTING IN AN EPIC THREAD

there are not enough this-es to this everything everyone has posted about OP

seriously OP, QQ more, suck it up, grow a pair, etc. etc. if you really want to "quit" FA/FAF then please do so and leave the rest of us in peace


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> TROLOLOLOLO POSTING IN AN EPIC THREAD
> 
> there are not enough this-es to this everything everyone has posted about OP
> 
> seriously OP, QQ more, suck it up, grow a pair, etc. etc. if you really want to "quit" FA/FAF then please do so and leave the rest of us in peace




Leaving the forum. for good.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> Leaving the forum. for good.


 
Then _go_. Jeez, see, this is your problem. You've got to learn to commit instead of coming back every five minutes to say goodbye as if we cared or something.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> Leaving the forum. for good.


 


Liar said:


> Then _go_. Jeez, see, this is your problem. You've got to learn to commit instead of coming back every five minutes to say goodbye as if we cared or something.


 
I second the need to learn to commit. Though I would like the statement to be amended to include the word "suicide".


----------



## Asswings (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> Leaving the forum. for good.



Prove it. Change your avatar to a dead dog.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Prove it. Change your avatar to a dead dog.



doing it now.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

done, dead fox, but still a dog.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh good lord.

What's the deal with all these bawww threads?  Each one has been more retarded than the last, and now this!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd just like to say: I fucking called it.



			
				Spike4evah's Journal said:
			
		

> I posted something as a fun thing to do, they claim its spam. So yeah. No idea why i try and get people to have fun.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'd just like to say: I fucking called it.


 
i can post what i freaking want on my journal.

End of story, 

Mods hurry up and close this thread.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 29, 2010)

OP, enjoy your ban.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> Leaving the forum. for good.


 Did what axelfox did, ask to get banned to keep you away



oh wait that guy tried to come back, too bad how they did it was ban evasion.


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Kihari said:


> OP, enjoy your ban.




If they ban me, its for a stupid reason. I didnt create that thread as spam. or this one. Leave me alone, and im sure this will be closed as soon as an op comes online.
if u keep positng to me, i post back, seems logical right?


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Did what axelfox did, ask to get banned to keep you away
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait that guy tried to come back, too bad how they did it was ban evasion.


 


I was suspended once, i learnt my lesson.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> If they ban me, its for a stupid reason. I didnt create that thread as spam. or this one. Leave me alone, and im sure this will be closed as soon as an op comes online.
> if u keep positng to me, i post back, seems logical right?


 
You said you weren't posting any more.

So you're sort of completely failing on that count.

Posting again and again, and posting journals complaining is just your way of squeezing more drama out of something. The thing is, you're trying for drama, but everyone is just mocking you.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I was suspended once, i learnt my lesson.


 
Clearly.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

So if we have actually made her quit for good, does this count as a public service?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2010)

spike4evah said:


> I was suspended once, i learnt my lesson.


 no you didnt, as I been suspended twice and been on moderation before...
I still havent learn my lesson as all I learned was "wait until one of my infractions run out before causing shit again."


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So if we have actually made her quit for good, does this count as a public service?


 
You have to ask?


----------



## spike4evah (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So if we have actually made her quit for good, does this count as a public service?


 
I have a right to use this site as much as the next person. Im just ceasing to use the forum


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

All we are asking is that you put any rants and raves in forum area that is titled for such things.
Is that so bad?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 29, 2010)

First of all:
To appeal a infraction, or thread lock, PM the involved moderator. Don't make a new thread about it.
Also: You again? Didn't you learn anything from that last drama-case on here? [/rethoricalquestion]

Closed. PM me if you have a problem with that. If you create a thread about this. Wel... You've been warned.

Also, I just noticed: If you want a thread locked, REPORT it.
Contrary to popular believe, we mods ain't psychics. We can't smell drama that well.


----------

